# Nos?



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i know some of you guys have it...so lets hear it...my car is bone stock...what do i have to do to safely put nos in my GTO...how much will it run me...im new to this and dont have much knowledge about it so just gettin to know what im facin here
-thnx


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

n e one...n e suggestions or reasons to do it or not to do it?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Go crazy......

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=64


----------



## John Millican (May 31, 2005)

NOS is a company (nitrous oxide systems) that makes a good product. There are many more companies that market N2O systems.

I assume you are referring to running N2O (nitrous oxide) in your ride. Since you are obviously a novice I would get someone to install a system for you.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

If you are unfamiliar with the *Spray*, I would familiarize myself with the pros and cons of using it. Get as much info as you can as far as all the systems and companies that are available. A friend of mine bought a brand new NOS system and found a nozzle that was bad before he even installed it. Little things like that can cost you big bux later on....


----------



## Robert56 (Nov 30, 2005)

We have a kit specific to the GTO, let me know if I can help.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

IMHO i feel that bottles are for babies, i would much rather have all my power come from my engine than a can in my trunk. Here are some downfalls of N2O.
The first link is a LS1 TA and the second a Corvette Z06.

http://videos.streetfire.net/Player...-0E4E-4017-B8E0-4154BBCD3BEF&term=nitrous&p=0
http://videos.streetfire.net/Player...-D0F9-4976-ADAD-B97C2A7EDE80&term=nitrous&p=0


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> IMHO i feel that bottles are for babies


....this is usually a quote from someone that has been beaten by someone using the bottle..... I for one am all about "power adders", whether it be turbo, superchargers, or nitrous, it's all the same to me.:cheers


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> ....this is usually a quote from someone that has been beaten by someone using the bottle.....


never raced anyone that had spray, i mean SC or turbo is one thing, but having the nitrous just always seemed like a last resort kind of thing if someone had a faster car than you did, but that bottle will run out sooner or later. I'm not trying to start anything with anyone, like I said, it was just my opinion.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

:agree 
My thing is I want to eat the other person with straight engine also, but I say spray is just insurance I mean you could be crusing down the street minding your own business and a car could pull up next to you wanting to race, you never know what that other car has under the hood, so I think there's no harm in opening the bottle and arming it. If you beet the other car straight engine then there is no need to use your NO2. Just purge it out later


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I use to feel that way about n2o, that it was "cheating" or "bottles were for babies", then I got the nerve to put it on a modified S-10 I had and I loved it!
Nothing like seeing a mustang owners face when I would hand him his a$$!

It's like any other mod, you pay money for it, it makes your car (or truck) fast, that's the whole point. 
I, myself am looking to put a 50-100 shot on the goat, for "just in case"! 

My last trip to the track I lined up against a 2000 something SS, off the line I killed him, by half track I had almost 2 cars on him, just before we cross the line he comes roaring past me. Beat me by like .02 seconds but his mph was like almost 8 mph higher than mine. Afterwards I walked by his ride, his hood was up letting it cool down and I saw the n20 lines and nozzle, he sprayed me, I was upset I lost but what can you say, he had the money to buy it, he used it, it worked and I lost.
:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> never raced anyone that had spray, i mean SC or turbo is one thing, but having the nitrous just always seemed like a last resort kind of thing if someone had a faster car than you did, but that bottle will run out sooner or later. I'm not trying to start anything with anyone, like I said, it was just my opinion.


No problem, just giving you hell!:cheers I've heard the "spray argument" before and this is how I came to my conclusion.... NHRA has accepted nitrous oxide as a "power adder" in certain classes, to me, that's good enough! I used to be petrified of spray until I did research, used it, and now I've fell in love with it. Best "bang for your buck" hands down!


----------



## SmokinGoat (Jan 30, 2006)

ive been shopping around for nitrous ever since a supercharged mustang pulled me. check this one out, its by Nitrous Express. Ive heard good things about it, im just trying to save up some more money before i get it. 

http://www.nitrousexpress.com/Pages/GMStage1.htm The first thing im gonna do once i get it is go huntin for a Z06. Good Luck


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Spray, turbo, centrifical only thing that matters is who wins NOS is a good power adder just take the time to educate yourself on how it works, how to use it, how big a shot you can use safely etc etc. And what ever you do don't go cheap. There's somethings you can get around if you know what your doing but don't even take a chance unless you can afford to replace you engine because of a mistake on your part. Make your system dummy proof. Their out there and there's alot of info here about it. Pick someone who know's alot about NOS and go with them. Ask alot of questions and if you don't understand something ask. If your not satisfied have the person show you. Good luck! arty:


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

I personally prefer a wet kit..

1Tune, 

2 Window switch ($$ depending on if you go digital or manual pills,

3 Throttle position sensor or WOT sensor, 

4 bottle heater, 

5 purge..

this baby bottle only puts down 482/565, with a 123mph trap 

cant wait to get on solid food. lol


----------



## Jerry GTO (Dec 29, 2004)

I used to always feel like the bottle was cheating also. After seeing my friend drop a full second on basically a stock 05, I decided I might want to cheat also. I have bought a system and will install it after I get some other safety precautions for it (window switch, Wide Open Throttle switch, gas pressure switch). I also have a Grand National and some of the old Grand National guys are giving me grief about my decision to go on the bottle. As I tell them, if you are running high boost levels you are either buying expensive high octane race gas or spraying alcohol. So unless you are running solely on pump gas you really have nothing to say about Nitrous being cheating.


----------

